# MaraX : Standby mode 24/7?



## pingpong (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi All,

just got my MaraX and is very excited.

Can I put the Marax on standby mode 24/7 instead of on/off it daily?
By keeping it 24/7 on standby mode, will it affect the lifespan or long term reliability of the Mara X? i think the blinking power light when on standby will be the first item that need replacement?

Thanks in advance

Rgds


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

pingpong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got my MaraX and is very excited.
> 
> ...


 I suppose you could&#8230; but why? What advantage do you gain from it? The boiler will be cold as if the machine was switched off.

Re: LED&#8230; if you think about a wireless router&#8230; there's a few on my router, it's been on 24/7 for the past 3 years, the LEDs blink like crazy. They are all still working. 😊


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Better to turn off standby and use a smart plug.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

pingpong said:


> Can I put the Marax on standby mode 24/7 instead of on/off it daily?


 My understanding is that stand by mode is an electronic off mode (the machine is off, but without changing the On/Off switch to the Off position, and instead using the lever switch to turn it back on). The reason for having this stand-by mode is EU regulations for power saving. If this is what you want - I see no harm in leaving the machine like that all the time, but as @MediumRoastSteamand @DavecUKpointed out, there is no advantage to this vs. turning the machine off.

If you want better management of power to the machine and want to go with a smart plug/socket, I really enjoy the smart socket from BG (https://www.screwfix.com/p/british-general-800-series-13a-2-gang-sp-smart-socket-white/306hv). You can set timers to turn the machine on and off automatically to suit your schedule, or from your phone even when not at home, or by voice command with a smart speaker. Really convenient, and never failed on me. You will need to turn the stand-by mode off if you opt for a smart plug/socket.


----------



## pingpong (Apr 24, 2021)

thank you for all replies. i got a wifi smart plug.

Cheers


----------

